# First Build



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

I Just completed my first AR build and was looking for some feedback.








Build Specs:
Tactical Inovatoins Upper/Lower with SS antiroll trigger pins
White Oak Armement 18" 1-7 twist barrel
Chip McCormick tactical 3 lb drop-in trigger group
JP Enterprise Bolt Carrier
Model 1 Tactical charging handle with oversized latch
Hogue Overmold pistol grip/ rubber textured free float tube
Pri Lo-Pro Gas Block
JP Enterprises Bennie Cooley TactiCal Muzzle Brake 
DPMS Chrome take down pins/ safety/ mag release/ bolt catch/ dust cover/ and oversized tactical forward assist
Tapco 3 position buttstock.
Burris P.E.P.R. 1 peice scope mount
Nikon 3-9 Buckmaster scope.

This is my first build and am pretty proud of it. Just thought I'd share a phote of it maiden voyage for everyone to enjoy.

Knutson


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I would have to say that looks great, where did you get the idea?? Mine is almost exactly the same except I have a 20" Lilja, with the same brake, a 3# Timney Skeleton trigger, and magpul PRS stock. How does she shoot?


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

Like a dream. Do you have any pics of your set-up


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Here she is. I just put the 6.5-20X50mm Vortex Viper on, hopefully get to shoot a few rounds later today.


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

She's a beauty. Thats the stock I was wanting to put on it but the funds ran low so I put the tapco on wich i already had laying around. I also went with a mid length tube instead of the rifle; I think It looks a lot cleaner not being able to see the block. You will have to let me know how she shoots.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

The one big problem with not seeing the block is not being able to adjust or take it off without taking off the float tube. I kinda like seeing it, that is why I got the stainless PRI. So far I have tested 55gr v max, 69gr SMKs and 77gr SMKs from Cor-Bon. The 77s shoot sub 1", but I think my hand loads will do better. Going to try some 80gr also. Too bad it is raining!!


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Looks good. I'm trying to finish my first build too. Its going to be fairly similar to both of he ones posted already. I'm just waiting for a handguard, so I can get it put together. I have a 20" yhm hbar barrel with no muzzle brake, a caa 6 position stock for now, and just a milspec lpk. I'm planning on a decent drop in trigger and a magpul ubr stock in the future.

How do you guys like the Burris mount? I just have a riser block with a set of Burris signature zee rings on it and it makes the scope sit a bit high. I might try another set of lower rings, or just order a one piece mount.


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

so Far the single priece mount looks like it will hold up pretty well. Still havent checked if it will maintain it zero if removed. That just gives me another reason to take her out again :thumb: . I started out with a riser block like yourself but hated the appearnce and that fact that its just one more peice that might loosen up over time. The one thing I really like about the REAPR is that it has picatinny (SP) rails on tope of the mounts. Im plannin on putting a ziess z-point or aimpoint micro t-1 on them.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Matt, my P.E.P.R. mount is great. I don't ever see having any problem with it. Basically the Burris XTR rings on top of a one piece mount. They are SOLID!!!! Did you get your barrel on and every thing set to go once you get your tube?


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I might have to look into the Burris mount. I've been looking at the DNZ Freedom Reaper mount too. I just don't want to order something and then have the scope sit too low or high.

Chris, I actually have two tubes headed this way. After I got the wrong part on Friday I went onto Midway and ordered a DPMS tube and then I called YHM yesterday and they said that they would expedite the tube that I had ordered from them right away. I'll probably use whichever one shows up first. The dpms comes with the barrel nut and then you screw the tube onto that. The YHM tube has the barrel nut permanently attached to it, so I don't have a barrel nut to attach the barrel.  I'm hoping that one of the tubes shows up tomorrow, so I can get your tools back to you.


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

just double checked, mine too is the P.E.P.R. As far as scope hight goes mine is perfect but then again that may vary from individual to individual.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I have used the PEPR with a 6 position stock, the regular A2 buttstock, the Ace Skeleton stock, and now with the Magpul stock. It has worked great, but maybe my face is just the right size for this mount? Of course with the Magpul you can adjust to fit. I would suggest getting one!!! LOP and cheek weld problems are a thing of the past with this stock.

Don't worry about the tools, when ever you are done is fine. I am in do hurry, I don't plan on building another AR for a while. I am stuck on the Savage rifles!! I would suggest the DPMS tube since it has the nut. That way you can take the tube off if you needed and still keep the barrel snug.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Well, I got my build all put together on Wednesday afternoon went and ran 30 round through it just to make sure everything functioned well. I didnt get to shoot any targets, but at least I shot it a bit. I'm going to go out to the range this afternoon and get it sighted in and shoot a couple groups. I think that for now I'm going to stick with the riser and a set of Leupold PRW rings. I might go with the Burris mount later, but I'll see how this works for now. I'll have to snap a picture of it when I can remember where I put my camera.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Found the camera!!


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Looks good! What twist did you go with?


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice looking units guys,very nice.Any comments on ammo/groups?


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Chris, I went with a 1 in 9 twist. I figured it would be a good all around twist rate for quite a few different bullet weights. Right now I'm trying out some factory loaded 50gr ballistic tip ammo, but I should be able to go up to 69gr if I want to in the future. I shot some groups with 50gr vmax fiocchi, 50 vmax ultramax, and 50 nosler ballistic tip ultramax ammo the other day. The ultramax looked like it grouped pretty well, but I was too lazy to walk down to the target through the snow/slush/water to get a good look at them. One thing that I think I'm really going to like about it is that after 80 rounds through the barrel, I cleaned it and there was little to no copper fouling, so this thing should be a breeze to clean.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Any comments on ammo/groups?

I have a lot of comments about my groups, but that is no fault of the bullets or the rifle!!! :******:

The 55s don't group for S#%T out of my 1:8" and the 69gr SMK Corbon is about 1.5"-1"

I finally got my Vortex Viper sighted in today, here is a pic of the 77gr SMK groups.(the thin white squares are 1/4" boxes) The upper right is the first 3 shot group after using the 69gr to get on paper. The second 3 shot group is after I adjusted the scope. Is a pretty decent shooter. I am going to try to duplicate this load on my bench. Any idea what powder/charge Corbon uses???

100yds, bench and bags. 35 degrees, cloudy and mist. Faint breath of a wind.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeh,I'd say that works.  
I have no idea on the Corbon question so can't help there.
Like that target.With age/old eyes,I keep buying or downloading and copying all sorts of target types to help with 'definition' and I'm guessing yours would be good.Will have to try find some.
On your 1-8 twist comment,I've been kind of surprised lately.I'm new to ARs but recently picked up a RRA Pred Pursuit with a 1/8.Shoots great and before starting to develop anything I've been putting rounds through it and trying assorted ammo.Think I've tried about everything I can buy cheap ranging from Fiocchi 40 gr V Max to 69 gr match to bulk 5.56 FMJs and,to my amazement,all shoot very well.All easily within an inch and,frankly,most if not all in about .5 if I set up and try.
Forget but think its a Wilson barrel(20 inch match SS).I'm amazed and probably lucky on the barrel but good god,never expected that.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Yes, these targets are great! I usually shoot the black/chartreuse ShootNCs, but Midway had a really good deal on these Hornady targets. They are made by ShootNC. I prefer the white/black Hornady because they have 1/4" boxes instead of the 1" boxes on the regular ShootNC. Also I really like the contrast of the black background with the red boxes, then the black diamonds. Plus the white shows up well on both the black and the red.

I have not tried too much with the lighter bullets out of this Lilja 1:8". I am going to use it for heavy bullets any way, so I am not giving any thing else much of a chance right now. If it is an inch or more it is way too big a group for me to be happy with. I just got some 77gr SMKs and some 80gr A-Max in the mail today, and my 8lb Varget came in also, so I will be busy tonight and tomorrow.

Your RRA sounds like a fine rifle, post a pic, let us drool!!


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Not much to drool at.As soon as I realized it shot well,I threw tape on it and put it to work.Its banged away at 5 yotes and got 4.Guess I'll keep it. 
Thanks for the target info.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Looks good to me!! I bet tape is less expensive than duracoat, and probably works just as well. Now that the allure of the "stainless" look has worn off I may do a duracoat winter pattern, not sure just yet.


----------

